# Recommend good eastern music - Arabic, far east, etc.



## Globule (Mar 28, 2014)

I listened to some Arabic music on Youtube by Arabesque music ensemble and wondered what are some other good Arabic and other eastern music, classical and also folk if it's clean and respectable, which is enjoyable. I'm mainly looking for vocal-instrumental works or 'songs', if possible. I know about Indian music, so excluding that.. I want to listen to Arabic, Persian, etc.. Thank you.


----------



## Giordano (Aug 10, 2014)

I only know albums by Jordi Savall & Co.

La Sublime Porte Voix d'Istanbul 
Istanbul Cantemir Dimitrie
Orient- Occident
Esprit d'Arménie
Esprit des Balkans
Bal ● Kan (excerpt)


----------



## Aecio (Jul 27, 2012)

Try Anouar Brahem, it's kind of "westernized" eastern music but it may be a good entry door


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2015)

I second the Anouar Brahem. Very good instrumental music. Astonishing Eyes of Rita, etc.


----------



## isorhythm (Jan 2, 2015)

I'm pretty ignorant about this stuff but lately I'm into Ali Akbar Khan:






EDIT oops, I missed your thing about Indian music. Sorry.


----------



## matsoljare (Jul 28, 2008)

Globule said:


> also folk if it's clean and respectable,


What is this supposed to mean?


----------



## cjvinthechair (Aug 6, 2012)

Well - thought I might be able to help, but, looking through what I've acquired (which is classical), there's scarcely anything vocal/choral from that region (Iran, Syria, Lebanon, Egypt ) that I have, apart from a couple of lovely oratorios from Turkey (Ahmed Adnan Saygun & Fazil Say, if it's of any slightest interest ) !
Sorry !


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Globule said:


> I listened to some Arabic music on Youtube by Arabesque music ensemble and wondered what are some other good Arabic and other eastern music, classical and also folk if it's clean and respectable, which is enjoyable. I'm mainly looking for vocal-instrumental works or 'songs', if possible. I know about Indian music, so excluding that.. I want to listen to Arabic, Persian, etc.. Thank you.


Talip Ozkan.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)




----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

For starters...

Seyed Khalil Alinezhad
Masters of Persian Music
Kayhan Kalhor
Hossein Alizâdeh
Shahram Nazeri


----------



## Mohayeji (Aug 24, 2017)

Persian music:

Chakad by Parviz Meshkatian:





Bidad by Parviz Meshkatian:





Sarkesh by Parviz Meshkatian:





Khazan by Parviz Meshkatian:





Dance of Wind by Ardavan Kamkar:





Grind Fine Diamonds by Ardavan Kamkar:


----------



## Mohayeji (Aug 24, 2017)

More persian music:

Improvisation by Farhang Sharif:









ٰImprovisation by Jalil Shahnaz:


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Azerbaijan classical composers:
Vasif Adigozalov (1935-2006)
Franghiz Ali-Zadeh (1947- )
Fikret Amirov (1922-1984)
Rafig Babayev (1937-1994)
Afrasiyab Badalbeyli (1907-1976)
Farhad Badalbeyli (1947- )
Amina Figarova (1966- )
Gara Garayev (1918-1982)

In the guestbook department many of them are featured.


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

Ahmed Adnan Saygun is arguably Turkey's greatest Western classical composer, whose music fans of Bartók will enjoy.


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

The traditional polyphonic choral music of the Republic of Georgia is marvelous . I have a Sony Classical CD of the Rustavi choir singing these fascinating works, which deal with various aspects of life in Georgia through the ages , wars , feasts, the Georgian orthodox faith , history , mourning the dead etc . 
I don't know if this CD is still available, but it's well worth looking for . You can also hear this traditional Georgian music on youtube.


----------



## Orfeo (Nov 14, 2013)

TxllxT said:


> Azerbaijan classical composers:
> Vasif Adigozalov (1935-2006)
> Franghiz Ali-Zadeh (1947- )
> Fikret Amirov (1922-1984)
> ...


Plus,
Murad Kazhlayev (b. 1931)

Georgian classical composers:
Otar Taktakishvili
Giya Kancheli
(and a few others I'm trying to remember)


----------

